
IPage web hosting is bad even for shared hosting - ebiggins
http://y2kemo.com/2010/04/ipage-sucks/
======
ebiggins
Like this poor sap, I tried iPage and had nothing but issues. I understand
shared hosting is cheap for a reason, but iPage is awful. Ended up with
Hostgator.

